# So what is AC going to announce Friday in Spian??



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*So what is AC going to announce Friday in Spain??*

Any ideas beside "I am not a doper."

*Contador plans Friday announcement*


By VeloNews.com

Filed: August 8, 2007


[SIZE=-1]Tour de France winner Alberto Contador has scheduled a press event this Friday in Spain, but says he will decline to answer reporters' questions after he reads a prepared statement.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Contador issued a release Wednesday notifying media of his plans to read a statement at the offices of Spain's national sports council - the _Consejo Superior de Deportes_ - in Madrid. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Contador will be accompanied by Discovery Channel team director Johann Bruyneel.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Since winning the 2007 Tour de France, Contador has been the subject of heightened scrutiny regarding his possible involvement with Eufemio Fuentes, the Madrid doctor at the center of the _Operación Puerto_ doping investigation.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]While both Fuentes and Contador have denied working together, German anti-doping activist Werner Franke has reportedly provided investigators at the World Anti-Doping Agency with documents detailing the rider's work with the notorious doctor.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Contador's Wednesday news release did not state a reason for the announcement, and added that the Discovery rider "will not offer a press conference after the reading of the communiqué." [/SIZE]


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I was about to post the same.

What kind of announcement would he make that he doesn't want to answer to?

Statement of innocence or what?? weird.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I would have guessed that he is leaving Disco, but not if Bruyneel is going to be there.

So it must be some sort of denial to the Werner Franke inquiry. 

I'd chaulk it up as a non-event. We've all heard denials before.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

"I've never tested positive", "The UCI and Spanish authorities cleared me of OP involvement", imply he's going to get the lawyers on anyone who speaks negatively about him, etc.

In the absense of an Ullrich or Basso like confrontation of direct evidence I just can't see Bruyneel/Contador breaking the omerta. And there's really been no indication in the press that anything like that is about to occur.

For Bruyneel to change his spots and get on board with the "clean" cycling seems almost impossible. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> "I've never tested positive", "The UCI and Spanish authorities cleared me of OP involvement", imply he's going to get the lawyers on anyone who speaks negatively about him, etc.
> 
> In the absense of an Ullrich or Basso like confrontation of direct evidence I just can't see Bruyneel/Contador breaking the omerta. And there's really been no indication in the press that anything like that is about to occur.
> 
> For Bruyneel to change his spots and get on board with the "clean" cycling seems almost impossible. But stranger things have happened.


JB has waaay too much invested in the current system to ever admit to anything "under the table" that might be going on. The chances of AC admitting to something illegal is going to be 0% for this press conference.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

"So what is AC going to announce Friday in Spian??" http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101832&highlight=misspelling

I figured he was going to hold a press conference on how to spell his name and country.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Who says that they haven't seen direct evidence that's due to be released to the public?

That's my guess, along with a confession of attempted doping in 2006...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Who says that they haven't seen direct evidence that's due to be released to the public?
> 
> That's my guess, along with a confession of attempted doping in 2006...


We could only hope...

(I'm not so sure why I dislike Discovery so much)


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Maybe he hears footsteps..*

Maybe he hears footsteps coming from behind and getting too close!

Maybe his legal advisors have suggested that the best defence is a strong offence - and he may be trying to get in front of the situation.

However, I suspect that with the Chicken having been deep-fried, AC's goose may be cooked as well!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

You all think it's about doping. Nah. This is his home country. I'll go the other route.

He's going to announce that he's going to ride the Vuelta and go for the GC win.

He'll also deny any allegations of doping "just for the record".


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> JB has waaay too much invested in the current system to ever admit to anything "under the table" that might be going on. The chances of AC admitting to something illegal is going to be 0% for this press conference.


Agree 100%.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Contador banned from Hamburg race....*

*Contador banned from Hamburg race*

Eurosport - Wed, 08 Aug 18:35:00 2007 

Tour de France winner Alberto Contador has been banned from riding the Hamburg Cyclassics one-day race because of his alleged link to the Operacion Puerto doping affair.








The Spaniard's initials have appeared on documents seized by the Guardia Civil, and though he was initially absolved of any wrongdoing, doubts remain about his level of implication in the affair.
"Our basic position is that we don't want to have any riders in the Hamburg race who are on the Fuentes list," race director Frank Bertling said.
Contador has stated his willingness to give DNA evidence to prove his innocence.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

He's moving to Slipstream with Georgie. JB is going to work for Vaughters too.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> You all think it's about doping. Nah. This is his home country. I'll go the other route.
> 
> He's going to announce that he's going to ride the Vuelta and go for the GC win.
> 
> He'll also deny any allegations of doping "just for the record".


I'm with you, but my non-doping guess is he'll be announcing a new sponsor to replace Discovery.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Maybe, perhaps, what if.....*

For all we know, Contador's just going to affirm his innocence and perhaps open a law suit against Weiner.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

innergel said:


> He's moving to Slipstream with Georgie. JB is going to work for Vaughters too.


Unlinkly esp since GH is going to T-mob. JB might be looking for a new job tho.


----------



## elviskennedy (Aug 29, 2006)

Contador sits quietly as Bruyneel reads the statement.

The statement; "Contador is innocent. The press is out to get him. It's a conspiracy. If any lab work was done is was clearly faulty. Any paperwork that proves that Contador was on a doping program is false and obviously has been forged/altered (take your pick). Doping officials are obtrusive liars. Contador will not enter any races until this matter has been cleared (There are no races he wants to do anyway). He loves and honors the sport of cycling and would never even consider cheating. His feelings are hurt by these false and vicious allegations. Contador has never failed a drug test and he's the most tested... Oops, bad habits die hard. Anyway, bla, bla, bla."

Refusing to answer any questions is the classic Lance Armstrong _control the environment_ crap.

It's hard to hate the sport you love.


www.elviskennedy.com


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Pablo said:


> "So what is AC going to announce Friday in Spian??" http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101832&highlight=misspelling
> 
> I figured he was going to hold a press conference on how to spell his name and country.


Ah, stick it! I corrected it.

Your try typing holding a 2 month old baby....


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

I think he will admit to previous doping..........


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

wfrogge said:


> I think he will admit to previous doping..........


and then Bruyneel reaches across the table and strangles him on the spot.

Seriously, has there been an unforced admission by an active rider? I can only think of the French mountain bike world champ who fessed up years ago when the lid first started coming off this thing.

The only other suggestions that I've read that make some sense are that it's about a new sponsor or that Contador has a medical problem, otherwise I think it's going to be your typical denial-fest.

I mean why would Contador confess to anything when he's not really been caught?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> We could only hope...
> 
> (I'm not so sure why I dislike Discovery so much)




Cause they keep winning?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> a..or that Contador has a medical problem, otherwise I think it's going to be your typical denial-fest.



he did say he was sick during TDF, maybe he was setting the table for something. I don't see the new sponsorship announcement as being likely though. why rule out questions in advance if you're delivering good news?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

blackhat said:


> why rule out questions in advance if you're delivering good news?


It's called Hype and/or Buzz. My gut feeling is this is a bait & switch. A million reporters are going to show up thinking it's doping related -- only to be duped into advertizing Disco's new sponsor.


----------



## wiles (Apr 17, 2005)

*little brother*

How about announcing the signing of Contador's little brother "who is really a better climber than I am!"


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Doesn't the fact that Contador is willing to put up some DNA make anyone feel better. I'm saying he's clean, but gosh I hope not. This tour is already enough of a circus.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Contador... "I am no more guilty of cheating than the American baseball hero, Barry Bonds. Errr, um, I mean I'm going to ride the Vuelta". 
Actually I like the guy and hopes he does the Vuelta. 
Lou


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

maybe Contador will admit to running a dog fighting ring in his home in Spain


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ElvisMerckx said:


> I'm with you, but my non-doping guess is he'll be announcing a new sponsor to replace Discovery.


That'd be a job for JB I'm sure so I doubt so.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My cynical guess:

We have signed a new co-captain for the 2008 Tour de France. It is my honour to introduce, Michael Rasmussen!

That's it. No questions please. Michael, don't say anything! Let's get out of here before another lie slips out!

Thank you, thank you(alligator grins from ear to ear)


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> That'd be a job for JB I'm sure so I doubt so.


Unless they found a Spanish sponsor. In that case, the current TdF champ would make a great spokesman.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

He's having Lance's baby. early tests have shown the child will have 8.7 watts/kg for 6 hours and have 6 different chimeric cell lines in his blood.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

They're going to announce the new take-over sponsor for Discovery. :idea:


----------



## stig (Sep 13, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> They're going to announce the new take-over sponsor for Discovery. :idea:


Yep.

If Disco has not found a replacement benefactor it would not be wise to have Bruyneel along side AC as he defends his non-doper status. That would create lots of negative spin about the team and sport, which would not be attractive to new money.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> They're going to announce the new take-over sponsor for Discovery. :idea:


NFW!!!

There is no way a new sponsor, commiting millions of dollars, is going to have a 24-year-old one-language athlete make this global announcement. 

From the moment the press release is issued until all the personal press interviews and adverising tie-ins are announced, the new sponsor will have a detailed, scripted, choreographed plan, being run by adults for adults. The announcemnet will be made by executives from Tailwind Sports and the sponsor copany, and will likely include officials of the ProTour. 

AC is only in the periphery of that picture, and only because he owns the yellow jersey.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/13069.0.html


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought he might announce that he would do the Vuelta despite the disbanding of Disco and state he was clean as well. Yeah.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*It ain't easy being right*

"He continued to declare that he has "never commited doping," and offered his collaboration to the respective agencies in the fight against doping, including providing his DNA.

The Tour winner emphasized that if the defamations persist he is prepared to take legal actions."

Hate to say I told you so....wait, I love to say I told you so.


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

^ read post #4


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

He has offered to supply his DNA im inocent, did we all here this before from another disco star?


----------

